# Prospective owner



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, This is my first post so hello all!

We are currently looking for an F1 cockapoo bitch and have arranged our first home visit to see some puppies. There is lots of great info out there, including this site and we are conscious of asking the right questions etc when we visit. There is so much to consider when viewing and selecting puppies, you end up worrying about every little point that you read. I am guessing (but could be worng) that there are some things that are absolutely essential and some that maybe are "nice-to-have" (if that makes sense). I am hoping that you can help with with the Absolutely essential stuff that would make the difference between a yes or no, and stuff that is "nice-to-have" but provided x or y is there is not essential.

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there I hope this helps Clare put this together a while ago.......good luck with your search x

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8339&highlight=Sticky


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. So am I to take it if a breeder doesn't match up to this I should look elsewhere?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome to ILMC. It's hard work looking for a breeder but try not to stress too much over it as looking for your puppy should be fun! The real essentials are: one parent dog should be DNA tested "clear " to ensure pup can't develop PRA and always see puppies with Mum as this will help weed out puppy farmers. A lot of your search will be personal choice and what suits you and your requirements. Good luck!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Clare. We have been looking around and found a breeder on dogsandpuppies.co.uk and have spoken to her on the phone. Thsi si the first one I have felt happy about calling from their photos and adverts. She seems really nice and the info she has provided has been good so far. I have emailed her a number of questions. We are visiting on Saturday. The pups will be ready in about 4 weeks. If all my questions are answered and we are happy when we visit is it too rash to decide on the first puppy/breeder we have seen? I'm sure you know what its like. we have done our research etc so its not like we are buying on a whim.

Also, is there really much of a difference if your cockapoo is from a toy or miniature poodle?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You can ask on here if people have had puppies from her. As with all things personal recommendations are worth their weight in gold


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> You can ask on here if people have had puppies from her. As with all things personal recommendations are worth their weight in gold


Thanks very much.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tecstar said:


> Thanks Clare. We have been looking around and found a breeder on dogsandpuppies.co.uk and have spoken to her on the phone. Thsi si the first one I have felt happy about calling from their photos and adverts. She seems really nice and the info she has provided has been good so far. I have emailed her a number of questions. We are visiting on Saturday. The pups will be ready in about 4 weeks. If all my questions are answered and we are happy when we visit is it too rash to decide on the first puppy/breeder we have seen? I'm sure you know what its like. we have done our research etc so its not like we are buying on a whim.
> 
> Also, is there really much of a difference if your cockapoo is from a toy or miniature poodle?


If you are happy and she meets the requirements that have been recommended, then go ahead.... It doesn't have to be impossible. 
If you have doubts walk away.
Good luck 

Re toy v mini - it may influence size, although there are big toy crosses and small mini crosses so it is no sure thing! 
Check out the Then and Now thread for lots of pics of how different they all can be, yet still be equally lovely!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck on your puppy search, I am sure you will love owning a cockapoo  

You will get loads of help from members on here and I have a blog (see below) which may help you too when researching anything cockapoo form breeding, mixes, generations, colours, puppy care, buying buying, puppy shopping and so much more.. ok I like blogging and adore cockapoos. 

You may like to create a wish list when searching, this is what I do and it really does help you focus on the important stuff rather than get lost with adverts. Also a good advert will tell you everything you need to know without you having to ask much at all


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We have been lucky enough to find the right breeder and the right puppy, so say hello to Ollie!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ollie is very gorgeous indeed!! Do you have him yet or is that photo from a visit?


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> Ollie is very gorgeous indeed!! Do you have him yet or is that photo from a visit?


We have him! (and he is settling in nicely!)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations on getting Ollie, glad to read he is settling in nicely for you. Enjoy the puppy days because they go fast .


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh well done you, glad everything turned out well, a huge welcome to Ollie xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ollie looks lovely - welcome and keep the pictures coming


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ollie is too cute. Looking forward to hearing more.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ollie is a wee honey!! Cuteness!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Tecstar said:


> Thanks everyone. We have been lucky enough to find the right breeder and the right puppy, so say hello to Ollie!


Ollie is gorgeous!


----------



## Steve Squire (Apr 22, 2013)

He's a little smasher


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He is stunning. Hello Ollie. Enjoy.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh hello Ollie, you gorgeous little thing.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ollie your so scrummy! Such a sweet face! I would love an apricot poo...don't think hubby would be persuaded though ......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

